# Need subbase for B&D 7615



## kevinsullivan (May 7, 2011)

Hi, 

I have an older decent 1.5HP Black and Decker plunge router, #7615. It's missing its sub-base. B&D no longer has or makes the sub-base for this unit and the replacement parts places have no more stock. The question is, is there an easy, obvious substitute for the original? If not, just fabricate one? 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

kevinsullivan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an older decent 1.5HP Black and Decker plunge router, #7615. It's missing its sub-base. B&D no longer has or makes the sub-base for this unit and the replacement parts places have no more stock. The question is, is there an easy, obvious substitute for the original? If not, just fabricate one?
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin, Welcome to the forum
Making your own base plate is easy enough but this little kit will give you a base plate virtually guaranteed to fit (it's got a LOT of mounting options) plus a set of guide bushings and a centering pin thrown in for good measure.
http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...ref=sr_1_7?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1323491450&sr=1-7


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can also get the Milescraft set with plastic bushings for under $20 at Lowes. You can watch the video or read the sticky thread about making your own sub base plate. Rockler has a replacement base plate for about $10 that fits many different models; no idea if it fit yours. You might consider removing the plunge springs and using this router in a table with a mounting plate. Instructions on how to mount your router to a plate are also on the forums.


----------

